# Using the shower in the motorhome?



## Beemer (Sep 22, 2015)

A first for us last weekend was using the shower in the motorhome, for what it is intended for.... :scared:
This is our second big motorhome, the first one was a six berth (for 3 of us) which had a shower, but we never used it.  
We had that m/h for 2.5 years and part ex'd it for our current 'shed', a four berth A class, (now for only two of us) which we have had for over two years. It was decided to use the shower cubicle after a day long cycle ride near Newark.  Her indoors was reluctant to pay to use the showers in an adjacent camp site at only £1 per person. 
Water heating was switched on and the 4 plastic drawer set, used to carry vegetables, fruit and kitchen towels was removed as were the dining table, coats, and placed in the garage, but we left the rail in situ (it was above our heads).   The wash room area immediately doubled in size.

I was pleasantly surprised how good the shower delivered, and followed good water conservation guidelines, by not running the water all the time.
I calculated that we used 35 litres of water for two showers, and with a full fresh water tank of a possible 150 litres very do-able in the future. 

What do you use your shower for?


----------



## Robmac (Sep 22, 2015)

I use mine now I have a new water heater installed. But also useful for hanging wet coats.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 22, 2015)

Used mainly as a wardrobe, storing extra water & alcohol.


----------



## winks (Sep 22, 2015)

Same as Rob, we use ours for wet gear but also have used it as a shower and also find it to be good enough.

Get wet and soaped up, have your wash then shower off as you say to use as little water as possible. In the process of repairing ours just now so I will be glad when that's done.

Cheers

H


----------



## jeffscarborough (Sep 22, 2015)

Use our shower daily when wild camping. Works well for the two of us.
I have found that if I select 60c on the switch instead of 40c, it still delivers hot water after my lovely wife has used it first 
We can last 4 days between refilling the water tank.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 22, 2015)

Pendel said:


> is this conversation real - shower room is used as intended from the day we had a 1st Mh and that is to have showers hence the luxury.  Will there be a post next about using the toilet for its intended purpose *or did you have to remove the potatoes first*.  That said we use the bed for storing coats etc so we sleep underneath the van.



How do you know that, you been peeping?.:ninja:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 22, 2015)

Water storage, laundry basket and also use it as it was intended, great wee shower


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 22, 2015)

Pendel said:


> is this conversation real - shower room is used as intended from the day we had a 1st Mh and that is to have showers hence the luxury.  Will there be a post next about using the toilet for its intended purpose or did you have to remove the potatoes first.  That said we use the bed for storing coats etc so we sleep underneath the van.



Same here, can't start the day without a shower. 
Wild 90% of the time so it's used everyday.
When I decide to change my 2 year old Swift the shower cubicle size etc will be one of the main deciding factors taken into account in what I buy.


----------



## colinm (Sep 22, 2015)

I think it was Devon who said they build vans with showers and hardly anyone uses them.
We use ours if wilding, or on a site with no shower or dirty showers.
Our showerhead has a trigger, so water use is minimised.
We have the (in)famous Globecar 'shower in the corridor', IMO a brilliant idea for a small van, when not in use takes up minimal room, when in use is a big shower room. Just need to remember to get what you need out the fridge before your partner has a shower.


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 22, 2015)

Used mine daily too when away, boiler on for 10 minutes and it's more than enough hot water for 2 people to shower in.


----------



## jann (Sep 22, 2015)

Why wouldn't you use the shower??

We use it in the morning so that it dries out quickly. Hang the curtain through the window if you are not ready to drive off.Or if travelling trap the curtain on the other side of the door to dry quicker.
We also put the heating on to help dry quicker.


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 22, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I use mine now I have a new water heater installed. But also useful for hanging wet coats.



Thought your water tank was just for beer? :rolleyes2:


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 22, 2015)

We use our shower, if we stay anywhere with clean showers and don't use ours for a few days it seems to attract all the dirt and dog hairs in there so it takes longer to clean the shower room, using the shower every day keeps it clean


----------



## caledonia (Sep 22, 2015)

My solar shower works just fine with a kettle of hot water topped up with cold water and hung on the back of the van. Can be a bit chilly but loads of room and a great view. Lol


----------



## winks (Sep 22, 2015)

caledonia said:


> My solar shower works just fine with a kettle of hot water topped up with cold water and hung on the back of the van. Can be a bit chilly but loads of room and a great view. Lol



Suppose that depends on which way you're looking:scared:

H


----------



## Tony Lee (Sep 22, 2015)

Not that we use campgrounds any more than absolutely necessary, but if we had to undergo the indignity of trudging to the amenities block every time we wanted to use the toilet or have a shower, we would have given up motorhoming 10 years ago.


----------



## Beemer (Sep 22, 2015)

Pendel said:


> is this conversation real - shower room is used as intended from the day we had a 1st Mh and that is to have showers hence the luxury.  Will there be a post next about using the toilet for its intended purpose or did you have to remove the potatoes first.  That said we use the bed for storing coats etc so we sleep underneath the van.



Real enough post, some people don't use their showers, but extra storage, like ourselves (mainly).  Potatoes in the toilet?  It will never catch on!  If you want to sleep under your van, that is entirely your choice, as it is mine to use the shower area for storage (mostly)


----------



## Robmac (Sep 22, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> Thought your water tank was just for beer? :rolleyes2:



Have you never showered in beer Paul. Great way to start the day.


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 22, 2015)

Tony Lee said:


> Not that we use campgrounds any more than absolutely necessary, but if we had to undergo the indignity of trudging to the amenities block every time we wanted to use the toilet or have a shower, we would have given up motorhoming 10 years ago.



One of my pet hates is seeing a bloke walking past with a toilet roll in his hand. I don't know why but my brain seems to say alright mate you're going for a dump, no need to bleeding advertise it  :mad1:


----------



## Sparks (Sep 22, 2015)

.


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 22, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Have you never showered in beer Paul. Great way to start the day.



No and I find it impossible to believe you have either especially as I witnessed you spill a bit on your shirt and nearly suck the pattern off it at Brandon. :dance:


----------



## DavidB963 (Sep 22, 2015)

Use ours all the time.  Never on sites since we got the MH.

Dave


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Sep 22, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> One of my pet hates is seeing a bloke walking past with a toilet roll in his hand. I don't know why but my brain seems to say alright mate you're going for a dump, no need to bleeding advertise it  :mad1:



I expect he has been caught out by ending up in the loo with the empty loo roll at a crucial moment of need, and has vowed never to be caught that way again!  (Or else he likes a very special kind of toilet paper??)

Our shower has been referred to as the "cupboard under the stairs" ever since we had a shower compartment in a caravan. As that one was lined only with wallboard, we didn't use it, as you spend all your time trying to keep damp OUT, and it seemed a little crazy to drench it in water.

Now we have a proper lined shower compartment, the "cupboard under the stairs" is dual purpose! And we have an on/off switch on the shower head which is great for keeping water consumption down.


----------



## Beemer (Sep 22, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> One of my pet hates is seeing a bloke walking past with a toilet roll in his hand. I don't know why but my brain seems to say alright mate you're going for a dump, no need to bleeding advertise it  :mad1:



I think the same too.  It is not nice to see.  At least bag it or hide the roll.
Sometimes it is required to use the local facilities, or leave an awful smell in the van, if so, then you may as well use the shower facilities if they are suitable as well.  I don't see this as undignified.


----------



## sasquatch (Sep 22, 2015)

Motorhomes should be able to have dual purpose facilities, the best being a shower toilet or using the oven to store sliced bread and a bin which also serves use as an extra guest seat. When I had my VWs I had a porta potti which had a cushion with a 'skirt' which enabled it to be used as a stool (to sit on),it was amusing to tell the extra guest what they were sitting upon!


----------



## 1807truckman (Sep 22, 2015)

Always used the showers in our MH for what it was intended for, we do use the provided facilities on some of the Stellplatz we use but mostly the MH shower, even when I'm away at a race meeting and there are showers provided at the circuit.


----------



## Beemer (Sep 22, 2015)

sasquatch said:


> Motorhomes should be able to have dual purpose facilities, the best being a shower toilet or using the oven to store sliced bread and a bin which also serves use as an extra guest seat. When I had my VWs I had a porta potti which had a cushion with a 'skirt' which enabled it to be used as a stool (to sit on),it was amusing to tell the extra guest what they were sitting upon!



I also believe everything in a camper/motorhome should have at least a dual purpose.  WC area has a loo and a sink, and if you have the room to have a separate shower cubicle, why not use it for storage as well.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 22, 2015)

Beemer said:


> Real enough post, some people don't use their showers, but extra storage, like ourselves (mainly).  Potatoes in the toilet?  It will never catch on!  If you want to sleep under your van, that is entirely your choice, as it is mine to use the shower area for storage (mostly)



So do you use sites 100% when out and about or just don't bother showering when wilding ?


----------



## campertwo (Sep 22, 2015)

We use our shower every morning, unless on a campsite with good showers. Nice & hot & very powerful! One thing motorhome manufacturers should build into the tray though, is 2 drain holes to allow the water to drain away if you can't get the front of the vehicle high enough!. I hate having to scoop it uphill to the drain hole!  :mad2:


----------



## rugbyreddragon (Sep 22, 2015)

The only time we use our levelling blocks is if we are going to have a shower Learnt by experience that water does not drain uphill!!


----------



## oppy (Sep 22, 2015)

Well we must be the odd couple, 'cos in our likkle tin 'ut there's only enough room in the the shower/loo cubicle to either pee, poo, have a shower or have a wash !! :have fun:


----------



## rockape (Sep 22, 2015)

I keep 1 ton of nutty slack in mine:lol-053:


----------



## Aquaticaquarian (Sep 22, 2015)

campertwo said:


> We use our shower every morning, unless on a campsite with good showers. Nice & hot & very powerful! One thing motorhome manufacturers should build into the tray though, is 2 drain holes to allow the water to drain away if you can't get the front of the vehicle high enough!. I hate having to scoop it uphill to the drain hole!  :mad2:



Some manufactures already do as I have two drain holes in my shower cubicle as did my last motorhome....


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Use it more now I've added a foot switch to turn the water off - saves loads.

On drain holes - the tray has two in opposite corners on ours. Still manage to get puddles lol.


----------



## Beemer (Sep 22, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> So do you use sites 100% when out and about or just don't bother showering when wilding ?



When touring we usually overnight on a site every two to three days, to wash clothes, shower, dump and collect water and if wilding, we 'borrow' campsite showers, beach shower, some aires have showers and we also have a solar shower bag.
Our latest trip http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...hat/47964-2-weeks-do-france-spain-2015-a.html


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 22, 2015)

Aquaticaquarian said:


> Some manufactures already do as I have two drain holes in my shower cubicle as did my last motorhome....



Same on my newish Swift.


----------



## listerdiesel (Sep 22, 2015)

The whole reason we built the big trailer was to make sure we had a proper shower and toilet.

Most of our trips away are to shows with our Ruston & Hornsby engine, and with towing that on a trailer we couldn't use a caravan and a motorhome couldn't tow the trailer with the engine.

Two or three of us use it every day we are away unless we are on a site like Villey le sec where we will use the good facilities.

Peter


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 22, 2015)

*Why we chose our MH*

Shower big enough to go into and close the door.
So no spray on Toilet etc.

Water gets nice and hot.

We both use the shower and we find 25-30 litres replenishes the tank plus 5 to 10 litres for cooking/washingup


----------



## merc the berc (Sep 22, 2015)

jann said:


> Why wouldn't you use the shower??
> 
> We use it in the morning so that it dries out quickly. Hang the curtain through the window if you are not ready to drive off.Or if travelling trap the curtain on the other side of the door to dry quicker.
> We also put the heating on to help dry quicker.



What window?


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 22, 2015)

campertwo said:


> We use our shower every morning, unless on a campsite with good showers. Nice & hot & very powerful! One thing motorhome manufacturers should build into the tray though, is 2 drain holes to allow the water to drain away if you can't get the front of the vehicle high enough!. I hate having to scoop it uphill to the drain hole!  :mad2:


My Hymer584 has two drain holes, and if that isn't enough it can go out of the crack opposite


----------



## Teutone (Sep 22, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> My Hymer584 has two drain holes, and if that isn't enough it can go out of the crack opposite



I wish HYMER would use two drainholes on all models. Our Hymer has only one and I have the same trouble with water not draining when parked on a slope the wrong way.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 22, 2015)

Showering at least once a day each when in it. Never use site showers even when on a site, having paid big money for a quality van with a great shower we use it always.


----------



## El Veterano (Sep 22, 2015)

campertwo said:


> We use our shower every morning, unless on a campsite with good showers. Nice & hot & very powerful! One thing motorhome manufacturers should build into the tray though, is 2 drain holes to allow the water to drain away if you can't get the front of the vehicle high enough!. I hate having to scoop it uphill to the drain hole!  :mad2:



I cannot emphasise enough how this one hole shower tray malarky is also my pet hate in our MH. We are currently in the market for a new or almost new MH and believe it or not we we have turned down one or two top end coachbuilts purely on the fact that there is only one drain hole in the shower. Back on thread, we use our shower room every day as it was intended when we are out and about, and have done so from day one. And for the very rare occasions that we stay on sites we never use their facilities either preferring our own.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 22, 2015)

The main thing we looked for in a new van was a decent shower. Ours has a sliding door and 2 drain holes. Gets used every day, has coat hooks inside the sliding door for wet coats/ dry suits/ dog coats etc. The only thing we ever store in it is the silver screen. Nothing worse than trailing across a campsite to queue for a snot and hair filled cubicle next to Loud Whistling Man while his kids run up and down screeching.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Sep 22, 2015)

caledonia said:


> My solar shower works just fine with a kettle of hot water topped up with cold water and hung on the back of the van. Can be a bit chilly but loads of room and a great view. Lol


Of you???????


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 22, 2015)

We have a shower with a door- bliss. Use it as intended but it is also the best place to put your feet when sitting on the loo, especially Phill who is at least 6 foot.

When we first got Percy someone I work with was most surprised that we used the shower. "We use ours to store the wellies" I was told. We have done that too on occasion.


----------



## campertwo (Sep 23, 2015)

We can get 7-8 showers plus water for washing up etc out of 1 tankfull. Not bad I reckon? :banana:


----------



## iampatman (Sep 23, 2015)

campertwo said:


> We can get 7-8 showers plus water for washing up etc out of 1 tankfull. Not bad I reckon? :banana:



Depends how large your water tank is I suppose. 

Our tank is 94 litres and we reckon 6 showers plus washing up and cups of tea/coffee, three days and we're looking for a tap. 

Pat


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 23, 2015)

campertwo said:


> We can get 7-8 showers plus water for washing up etc out of 1 tankfull. Not bad I reckon? :banana:



Why not both get in together then you could get 16 showers out of it :dance:


----------



## 2cv (Sep 23, 2015)

My shower tray has two drain holes, but still there is usually a little residual water left after showering. I've found that using a Kercher vac clears this up very quickly. I think it's much nicer to shower in the van than at a campsite, amazes me how many van showers are never used as such.


----------



## Pilotewanderers (Sep 25, 2015)

We travel with the genny in the shower cubicle and two drums with 25 litres each. Also another four or five 5 litre containers. We love having a shower and in the morning I move the flagons and the genny then we shower with the drums in situ. When we dump the loo we also refill the water so we usually have a near full tank and some further 200 litres with the drums and flagons. The watering can is neat but might we suggest a collapsable bucket which is as, if not more useful and a funnel with a long flexible pipe on it?

PH


----------



## marydot (Sep 25, 2015)

Pendel said:


> yes that would make complete sense. no matter where you are the plug hole is always at the wrong end!!!



Our Autosleeper has 2 plugholes.  Saying that, we tend to go for the 'flannel bath' kind of shower.  Those bath scrunchie things lather up a treat with a small amount of shower gel.  Quick all over scrub, then shower it off.  Then spend thirty minutes or so working up a sweat drying the shower compartment out!


----------



## portiapug (Sep 25, 2015)

swiftcamper said:


> We have had the single drain hole and double drain hole shower trays we now have a single drain hole in the centre with a tray that falls to the centre,it actually works at any angle ? Not really rocket science is it.



If there are showers in the International Space Station then *it is* Rocket Science and you are talking rubbish. :lol-061:


----------



## Sky (Sep 26, 2015)

Use almost every day.
Use less than five litres of water each time (and I'm not small).
Curtain out the window (unless it's raining).
Use microfibre towels (and cloth to wipe down walls etc.).


----------



## Trompete (Oct 5, 2015)

*Using the shower*



Beemer said:


> A first for us last weekend was using the shower in the motorhome, for what it is intended for.... :scared:
> This is our second big motorhome, the first one was a six berth (for 3 of us) which had a shower, but we never used it.
> We had that m/h for 2.5 years and part ex'd it for our current 'shed', a four berth A class, (now for only two of us) which we have had for over two years. It was decided to use the shower cubicle after a day long cycle ride near Newark.  Her indoors was reluctant to pay to use the showers in an adjacent camp site at only £1 per person.
> Water heating was switched on and the 4 plastic drawer set, used to carry vegetables, fruit and kitchen towels was removed as were the dining table, coats, and placed in the garage, but we left the rail in situ (it was above our heads).   The wash room area immediately doubled in size.
> ...



Surprise !!We use our shower every 3 or 4 days while away; have done for many years I can't imagine why folk don't do the same


----------



## Steveyates02 (Oct 5, 2015)

use ours every day even on sites with showers cant be bothered to walk to shower block reminds me of the days i had gto go down the yard for a pee in the night lol 
?? but then using the the shower i have to walk to the tap every day to get more water  i cant win


----------



## iampatman (Oct 5, 2015)

Trompete said:


> Surprise !!We use our shower every 3 or 4 days while away; have done for many years I can't imagine why folk don't do the same



Maybe because if you're somewhere hot or even warm after 3/4 days you get dirty and smelly?

I fail to understand the debate about showers in motorhomes, I really do. We've never failed to find water in Europe or Morocco. Folk faffing about with wet wipes etc when there's an onboard shower - really?
"What do you use your shower for?" Err..........

Pat


----------



## alcam (Oct 5, 2015)

Pilotewanderers said:


> We travel with the genny in the shower cubicle
> PH



Just glanced at your post and I thought it said 'the granny'!


----------



## kris (Oct 28, 2015)

*using shower in motorhome*

Think it depends on the size of van you have .Mine is self build and "bathroom" is only 900mm/700mm  with C200 swivel and small corner sink.Boiler is old cascade/trigger shower.Not a lot of room in there to shower .But two 1.9mtr single beds/small w/robe at front + two swivels.Possible but I use showers on site when needed.--Each to there own.


----------

